# bond wire depth



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

If you bury the bond wire between your ground rods what depth does it have to be?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> if you bury the bond wire between your ground rods what depth does it have to be?


0" ....................


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BBQ said:


> 0" ....................




Reason I ask is I usually strap it to the foundation but this building has no foundation so I put it 2" underground so it is not subject to damage. This inspector told the homeowner I should of buried it 24".......yet he went ahead and passed it....:blink:


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

call the inspector and request the code article. 
there is none


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

There is no NEC depth requirement for GECs. Table 300.5 does not apply.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> Reason I ask is I usually strap it to the foundation but this building has no foundation so I put it 2" underground so it is not subject to damage. This inspector told the homeowner I should of buried it 24".......yet he went ahead and passed it....:blink:


One of "those" inspectors that has his own special code? Hopefully he passed it, and is in his office looking in his code book being made aware that no such article/section exists...or maybe he was just having a bad Monday?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BBQ said:


> There is no NEC depth requirement for GECs. Table 300.5 does not apply.


That is what I thought......:thumbsup:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

As deep as you can dig easily.. I'd keep it near the foundation.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> If you bury the bond wire between your ground rods what depth does it have to be?


I would say that it should be buried at a depth that it would not be dug up by accident. Actually, it would not necessarily have to be buried to do its job. You do not rely on the burying of the bonding conductor to do the "GROUNDING". It is the path to the GROUND.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> call the inspector and request the code article.
> there is none



"Just to be clear" BOND. Not Ground,Right?


Why start trouble? He signed off,let it go.

If anything,Dazzle the customer with your code knowledge.
Whip out that big fat book and show them.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

leland said:


> "Just to be clear" BOND. Not Ground,Right?
> 
> 
> Why start trouble? He signed off,let it go.
> ...


Bonding is the connection, both mechanically, and electrically, to "Earth Ground" potential, all of the metallic components of the electrical system.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

leland said:


> "Just to be clear" BOND. Not Ground,Right?
> 
> 
> Why start trouble? He signed off,let it go.
> ...


I'm not saying get into a argument over it with the inspector. Ask if there is a local admendment that you may not know about. If not explain how his/her comments may have planted false thoughts in the customers mind which in turn could affect the EC's business.

Look at it like this, The inspector is telling the EC's customer that the EC didn't quite do the job 100% to code but he will pass it anyway. Now the customer has the thought planted in their head that this EC didn't do the job to code . The customer will remember the inspectors comments right or wrong. The inspector is degrading the EC to the EC's customer.

It is the inspectors job to know the code on what he/she is inspecting and NOT to give his/her opinion.If the inspector sees something that he/she is not positive about then the inspector should go get their code book and look it up.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

I had a job fail one time because the ground wire and rods were "not exposed"

2 days later same job failed because the ground wire and rods were "exposed"

Same inspector

Home owner told him to go sober up and get the **** off his property :laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> I would say that it should be buried at a depth that it would not be dug up by accident.


And what depth would that be? :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> And what depth would that be?


I dug one up at 2 inches so there is a start.:thumbsup:


----------

